# Shelf Liner Between Saddle Pad and Horse?



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Tried it once, it rubbed my horse raw in a couple spots.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The heavy texture might actually be abrasive, as the above poster noticed.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Unless she lines shelves with Navajo blankets...no.

I've done a lot of hiking, but never met a hiker who used bubble wrap between him & his pack, or in his shoes. I suspect there is a reason.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If you want a non-slip pad, they are available at tack stores..._


----------

